

Cops decry Waze traffic app as a “police stalker” - santaclaus
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/cops-decry-waze-traffic-app-as-a-police-stalker/

======
coreyp_1
Maybe it's a good thing to know where the police are. After all, donut shops
never get robbed, because thieves aren't totally stupid.

Please note, this is not a dig at cops. In fact, I had a cop friend tell me
that many places give cops freebies (free coffee refills, donuts, etc.)
because that ensures that there will be a police presence every once in a
while, at random, and it makes the area safer.

